# tulco photo emulsion txr



## Airon (Aug 4, 2008)

anyone who can give ideas of using Tulco Photo Emulsion TXR, this is my first time to use emulsion. what are the equipment i can use and the drying, exposing and washing time to follow and also what is the correct light source i can use. (i have 200 watt incandescent bulb can i use this for exposing the positive?)


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

welcome to the forums, Airon. Better get the answers staright from Tulco.


----------



## efjhay14 (Nov 3, 2008)

can any one give me a tutorial on proper mixture of sensitizer and photo emulsion?


----------



## padi18 (Oct 29, 2008)

hi airon you can go to the thread, *Re: Where can I buy a cheap screen printing machine here in the Philippines?* I have posted there the steps that i do. i hope this can help you...but others have their own techniques you can discover your own as you go further 

hi, june you should have asked the seller of the photo emulsion and sensitizer on the proper mixture...different seller or manufacture varies on the mixture of their products..if you want simple and hazzle free emulsion just buy a pre-mixed ready to use one, they have that at tulco


----------



## tulco (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Airon! Photo emulsion TXR is a user friendly photo emulsion! Pre-sensitized and ready to apply. You dont have to worry about the proper ratio of sensitizer and emulsion so it is also saving your time! Health wise, it is very nice because you wont have contact with the sensitizer which is a toxic chemical. TXR is very durable and can achieve sharp details. Plus, its shelf life is TWO (2) YEARS!! You've made the rigth choice of buying it.

[email protected]
TULCO Water Based Textile Ink


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm glad that Mr/Ms. Tulco him/herself is here. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

p.s., you need to put your website link in your signature instead.


----------



## prettyjhoey (Sep 8, 2009)

*tulco photo emulsion*

hello pow, im newbie here.. ahm,could anyone help me how to apply tulco photo emulsion(diazo type) the right way? please... magstart pow ako ng small business na tshirt screen printing.. pero hindi ko pow maperfect un kapag ifa-flush napo ng water ung screen, eh maxado pong mahirap at hindi po perrfect ung mga edges ng image... please help me pow...

thank u so much....


----------



## padi18 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: tulco photo emulsion*



prettyjhoey said:


> hello pow, im newbie here.. ahm,could anyone help me how to apply tulco photo emulsion(diazo type) the right way? please... magstart pow ako ng small business na tshirt screen printing.. pero hindi ko pow maperfect un kapag ifa-flush napo ng water ung screen, eh maxado pong mahirap at hindi po perrfect ung mga edges ng image... please help me pow...
> 
> thank u so much....



gumamit ka na coater but for accurate na paggamit you better contact tulco sa email address nila sumasagot sila don


----------



## prettyjhoey (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: tulco photo emulsion*



padi18 said:


> gumamit ka na coater but for accurate na paggamit you better contact tulco sa email address nila sumasagot sila don



okei pow thanks!


----------



## Rein DABOY (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi! ngaun lng po ako mkkgamit ng Tulco PE TXR...glad andito Tulco as member ng t-shirt forum site. tnx!


----------



## georgeorge (Jan 15, 2010)

nagpunta ako sa tulco the other day (06272012), tanong ko dun sa sales lady nila kung meron silang Photo Emulsion TXR, sabi niya wala. yun pa naman ang isang gusto ko bilhin besides sa mga printing inks.

matagal na ako nagpprint ng shirt pero never ko pa natry gumamit ng real photo emulsion, puro glue lang ang gamit ko using tulco sensitizer and photo harderner.


----------



## ginomatic (Feb 5, 2012)

Tried this one a while ago, the salesrep from tulco advised me to expose it half the time compared to the SP-sol that I used before. When I washed it, everything got exposed.


----------



## jayrgwapo14 (Jan 6, 2013)

paano po bang linisin ang screen na nalagyan na ng emulsion???kasi dko na
mtanggal po


----------

